# Hobby (The Falcon)



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi All

I have had the pleasure to see three Hobby's today and I've only ever seen one before. 8O

I see one in Romford in Essex this morning and two (must be a mating pair) in Chigwell in Essex about 15 mins ago. The pair that i see flitted from tree to tree as I got nearer to them, so I got a good look. made my day it has. 

HOBBY

steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Think I saw one in Wiltshire last week.
We were staying on a THS at Kilima Farm near Chippenham. I was fishing, stood up to re-bait and this pidgeon-sized bird of prey skimmed my shoulder and went off zig-zagging through the trees.
I only had chance for a quick impression. Totally silent, not a long tail and brown back same colour as a hen blackbird. I was really taken aback as it had almost touched my ear and i distinctly felt the turbulence from its flight.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

They are a very wirery (spelling) bird, more so than even a Kestrel. They reckon 500-1000 pairs in the UK. No wonder I have only seen the one before.  

steve


----------

